# Nose turning pink?



## Kiki_Michigan

It seems Trooper is turning into Rudolph. His nice black nose is turning a little pinkish. Is it true that some goldens noses turn pink in the winter and then return to black in the summer? 
Of course, he's cute either way but I do prefer the black nose....


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Yeah it is called a snow nose. Some dogs go back and forth from black to pink and some lose the black forever.


----------



## martinrt

I asked the same question when I noticed Aston's nose start to turn pink....it's full out pink at this point. I did quite a bit of research and complied the responses from this forum, and it could be the weather, the sun exposure they got in the summer, or any number of other things. Aston has been pink nosed for a few months now and I've grown to like it, where like you, I preferred the black nose initially. Aston's mom has a pink nose, so in my case I think it may be here to stay. I asked the vet about it and they said it just happens to some dogs. How old is your dog? Is this their first winter?


----------



## Debles

I asked this awhile back. : )
Gunner's nose has turned pretty pink and Selka , who is four years older, still has a black nose.
They both get the same amount of sun (in fact Gunner probably does get more. Selka's a couch potato) and they both eat out of plastic dishes. (Someone said that does it)
Who knows!


----------



## Ljilly28

All three of mine have coal black noses in the summer, and two turn pinker in winter.


----------



## jwemt81

Snow nose!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Yes they can have what is known as "winter nose" where during the winter months it gets lighter, pink, and then darken back up over the summer. From my experience I believe it to be something hormonely that is trigger by either the drop in temperature or the shortening of daylight.
There are also those that never darken back up and that is nothing more than genetics. And if one of the parent have light, pink, noses chances are the pup will also eventually.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

LOL My boyfriend was looking at my Christmas card and he said "did Bailey's nose get lighter?!" and I had to explain to him  I wouldn't have known if it weren't for the forum!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Griff's nose is pink now too - but his Mama's nose is that way so I don't know if it will return to black. Oh well - there's always the sharpie marker! : (just kidding - I would NEVER!)


----------



## Pointgold

"Snow nose" occurs in the colder, winter months and is believed to be due to a lack of natural vitamin D, which is provided by sunlight. Most dogs with inherently deep pigment who experience a lightening of the nose during winter months will return to black when the days get longer. Some lose pigment as they age and it will never be the deep black that it was.


----------



## Kiki_Michigan

Thanks everyone. Sorry if I asked a question that had already been asked recently.  Since Trooper came from a puppy rescue in Ohio I have no idea what his parents look like. He is 8 1/2 months old by the way....so yes, this is his first winter. He is loving the snow we got last night!! 

p.s. Griffyn's mom...I was thinking too I could fix that right up with a Sharpie in no time. lol...I would never either.


----------



## tannernoodle

I remember that happening with my last golden. It would get a little pink in the winter months as well.


----------



## sammydog

As Sammy and Barley have gotten older it seems to return less. The first year it turned just a little pink, but then back to solid black. The next year more pink, and never turned back to solid black. They are still lighter in the winter months, but they don't ever get back to solid black these days...


----------



## martinrt

Don't know how well you can see it, but here's Aston's pink nose. He's proud of his pink nose and shows it off to everyone he sees. He especially likes smearing it against my nice clean work pants. FYI, doggie snot stands out very nicely on a pair of black pants!


----------



## AndyFarmer

I just noticed a little pink on Hudsons too. I thought it was from nudging me all the time to pet him and the black had worn off, at the ripe age of 10 months lol


----------

